# Was anyone else disappointed in Kate's dress?



## jeanarick (Apr 29, 2011)

I really was expecting something fashion forward, unlike anything you've ever seen before.  I found her dress, well....boring.  It was dowdy, matronly and just boring.  I was shocked because I just knew this girl would have a dress like no other designed for her.  Is anyone else disappointed in her dress?

On another note, I found myself just a bit weepy at the thought of William's mother not being there for one of the most important days of his life.  I can only imagine the mixture of joy and sadness he was feeling this morning.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 29, 2011)

I was slightly disappointed, but I thought it was fitting to her style. It reminded me a lot of Princess Grace of Monaco's wedding dress.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess I just didn't expect this girl:











To wear this dress:





I'm starting to think royalty sucks the life, vibrancy and vitality out of its young.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 29, 2011)

I do love the lace on the arm's that is something I definitely want my dress to have!! Looks to me like she was going for the subtle look, I was watching a bit before bed last night and if she has been the one and only girlfriend she probably already feels married to the guy and is just making it "official" lol! If I had all the money in the world I would want an over the top Vera Wang as my number one dress and yes it does seem like a dress I would try on and not think twice about wearing.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

I have to say - I was in love with the dress.

While Jeannie you're right about the fashion forward idea - this is a classic look becoming of princess.  Perfect.

Do I think the fact that she's marrying into Royalty had anything to do with her dress choice - yes.  If she was marrying a rock star - she's be wearing something totally different.

I'm glad she chose to be classy tho. 

And yes, I was an emotional blob this morning over Princess Diana.  It just breaks my motherly heart.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 29, 2011)

I just feel like she could have shown her sense of style and personality while still remaining appropriate. 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say - I was in love with the dress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2011)

I liked it.....


----------



## llehsal (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.  This is who she is.  I expected nothing more.  She made a beautiful bride and to me the dress was very elegant, classy and timeless.


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2011)

It was like wow to me. Reija blogged about it *here*

She's very pretty.


----------



## tiarra (Apr 29, 2011)

It wasn't my style, but I thought it was elegant and pretty. I think I heard something about a rule that you have to cover your arms, is that true?


----------



## tiarra (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was slightly disappointed, but I thought it was fitting to her style. It reminded me a lot of Princess Grace of Monaco's wedding dress.



Yes, it definitely did remind me of Princess Grace.


----------



## tiarra (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think royalty sucks the life, vibrancy and vitality out of its young.



LOL, I guess we'll have to see what happens with her over the next couple of years.


----------



## BonnieBlue (May 13, 2011)

The dress was elegant but I find it boring too. There was something that didn't work ... maybe the fact that it was so opposite to her usual style that she didn't seem to ''own'' the dress ? I don't know how to explain. I like the style of the dress, but not on her ... and from what I saw of hats people were wearing, I too was expecting a bit more. I understand though, that being a conservative, traditionnal royal wedding she couldn't have worn something too sexy or eccentric. But was there a way to make an elegant AND fashion-forward dress, yes, absolutely. This is ''already seen and not improved'' Grace Kelly dress and Grace Kelly wore it better.


----------



## jeanarick (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I was starting to feel like no one else got it.  It just didn't match her personality, You said it perfectly, she didn't own it!!!!



> Originally Posted by *BonnieBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The dress was elegant but I find it boring too. There was something that didn't work ... maybe the fact that it was so opposite to her usual style that she didn't seem to ''own'' the dress ? I don't know how to explain. I like the style of the dress, but not on her ... and from what I saw of hats people were wearing, I too was expecting a bit more. I understand though, that being a conservative, traditionnal royal wedding she couldn't have worn something too sexy or eccentric. But was there a way to make an elegant AND fashion-forward dress, yes, absolutely. This is ''already seen and not improved'' Grace Kelly dress and Grace Kelly wore it better.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

I agree Jean, not that I watched or had any interest in it (no offense to those who did, it's just not my thing).  I saw pics and I thought "That's it?".  It was pretty but kind of plain.

BTW in case you guys haven't seen this hehe:


----------



## Dragonfly (May 13, 2011)

Love the pictures of Eunice and Beatrice - and their cartoon captions!

If Kate's dress were not v necked and cut straight across the chest instead, I think it would have been more flattering.

I was surprised that her bouquet was as small as it was.

Overall, I thought that Kate looked very beautiful.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought Kate's dress was exquisite and was perfect for her new role. I've been to five weddings this year, all five brides wore a strapless dress, I've got two more weddings to attend this summer and already know both of those brides are also wearing strapless gowns.  Kate's wedding attire was a refreshing change from the common strapless gown, she looked like a princess should.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 7, 2011)

Hysterical!   Thanks for posting that, I have not been able to describe their attire but that cartoon definitely NAILED IT!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 13, 2011)

> I thought Kate's dress was exquisite and was perfect for her new role. I've been to five weddings this year, all five brides wore a strapless dress, I've got two more weddings to attend this summer and already know both of those brides are also wearing strapless gowns.  Kate's wedding attire was a refreshing change from the common strapless gown, she looked like a princess should.


 This. I am so tired of seeing strapless dresses on EVERYONE on _Say Yes to the Dress!_ regardless whether they have the arms to pull it off or not. Anywho, I thought Kate looked beautiful, but Pippa looked fabulous. I'd wear Pippa's for my wedding as opposed to Kate's. But I'm also not getting married in Westminster Abbey...


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 
 

If you do get married at Westminister Abbey I want an invite.  I loved Charlene Wittstock's dress, it was simple, yet exquisite. I thought I heard this dress was made for her by Giorgio Armani which would not be a surprise, this dress is timeless.  I certainly think Grace Kelly would have approved.

I wonder how long it's going to take for the long white strapless uniform fad to die?  I'm at the point it's no big deal to see a bride's dress, it's been worn to the point it's redundant.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the lace and the covered arms! If only they put more padding in her boobies, then It be perfect.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

One would need to be very very thin to look good in that type of long sleeved dress tho...they look stunning on models! sigh. gotta hit the gym tomorrow.


----------

